# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  Ubuntu Story now in 3 languages :)

## nightman

Hi, thanks to some people we now have 3 languages in www.ubuntustory.com website - english, polish and spanish  :Smile: 

If You are able to translate it to other languages please let me know!

Best regards, 
Karol

----------


## santiagoward2000

NICE! I love the design!
Great job!

----------


## songshu

DRAFT!!!!!!!! DUTCH!!!!!!!

http://www.ubuntustory.com/
Wat is Ubuntu Linux?

Ubuntu Linux is een besturingssysteem, net als Microsoft Windows of Mac OSX maar met het grote verschil dat het volledig gratis en Open Source is. Het kan geïnstalleerd worden op zo'n beetje elke PC, Mac of notebook. Het is niet het eigendom van een bedrijf, maar het wordt ontwikkeld door een gemeenschap van mensen van over de hele wereld.

Of u het nu thuis gebruikt, op school of op het werk, Ubuntu biedt u alle programma's die ooit nodig zult hebben, van tekst verwerkers en email programma's , tot aan web servers en programmeer gereedschap aan toe.
Ubuntu is en zal altijd gratis zijn. U hoeft geen licenties te betalen. U kunt Ubuntu downloaden, gebruiken en delen met vrienden, familie, school of werk zonder enige kosten.

De laatste Ubuntu versie brengt het beste van open source samen op een platform dat beschikbaar is met 3 jaar aan gratis updates. Met honderden verbeteringen en de toevoeging van de nieuwste versie van onder andere Firefox en andere uitstekende programma's, raken meer en meer gebruikers overtuigd van Ubuntu met elke nieuwe versie.

Productiviteit :
Ubuntu ondersteunt al uw favoriete web gebaseerde mail programma's  zoals Yahoo(TM)  en Gmail (TM). En voor kantoor gebruik biedt Evolution naast volledig professionele email ook kalender en contact functies. Pidgin IM brengt u ook in direct contact met uw collega's en integreert simpel en eenvoudig met uw persoonlijke chat diensten.
Web browsen :
Inclusief Mozilla Firefox (Beta 5) – getest en gestabiliseerd. Sneller, veiliger en gestyled voor Ubuntu.

Foto's :
Haal uw foto's op vanaf uw camera of telefoon met F-Spot en beheer, deel en sorteer uw foto's zet ze eenvoudig op uw favoriete website.

Muziek en Video:
Plug uw PSP, iPod of MP3 speler in en deel speel lijsten met uw vrienden, koop in de creative commons online music store, luister naar live radio en gebruik meer apparaten met UpnP.

Kantoor applicaties:
Tekst verwerking, rekenbladen en presentaties kunnen allemaal gedaan  worden met Open Office en gedeeld worden  met uw commerciële kantoor programma's . Het grote verschil is alleen dat ze gratis zijn.
Toegankelijkheid:
Aan de grondslag van de Ubuntu filosofie is de overtuiging dat computer gebruik voor iedereen is en een ieder toegang moet kunnen hebben tot gratis en complete software, ongeacht iemands financiële of fysieke omstandigheden. Ubunti is een van de meest toegankelijke desktop besturingssystemen beschikbaar.

http://www.ubuntustory.com/flexibility
Flexibiliteit

Linux werkt op een breed scala van apparaten. Het kan worden geinstalleerd op desktop PC's, notebooks, mobiele telefoons, routers, koelkasten, auto's, vliegtuigen etc.
Linux brengt u een flexibiliteit dat geen enkel ander besturingssysteem kan evenaren. Er zijn miljoenen verschillende oplossingen voor dezelfde taak, en grote aantallen vrij beschikbare programma's waaruit u kunt kiezen. Terwijl andere populaire besturingssystemen u slechts een enkele grafische omgeving bieden, kunt u in Linux kiezen tussen vele snelle hoogst bruikbare bureaublad omgevingen, welke ook nog eens volledig aan uw wensen zijn aan te passen.

Met Linux is installatie van software nog nooit zo makkelijk geweest. U kunt 99% van alle software die u nodig heeft installeren vanuit een enkele systeem geintegreerd programma. Wanneer u uw keuze maakt uit een lijst specifieke software wordt dit voor u gedownload, geïnstalleerd en geconfigureerd.

http://www.ubuntustory.com/speed
Snelheid

Met andere populaire software aanbieders dient u vaak nieuwe hardware aan te schaffen elke keer als u uw besturingssysteem wilt opwaarderen naar een nieuwe versie. Met Linux kunt u verwachten dat een nieuwe versie juist sneller werkt dan een voorgaande versie op dezelfde hardware. Stelt u eens voor dat u zelfs het allernieuwste Linux systeem kunt gebruiken op een machine niet veel sneller dan een Pentium 100Mhz. De gebruikers ervaring is natuurlijk een stuk minder, maar het werkt wel!

Als u kijkt naar de hardware vereisten voor software/spelletjes die gelijktijdig uitgebracht worden voor Linux en Microsoft Windows, zult u zien dat Linux versies altijd minder vereisten hebben voor dezelfde programma's

Linux is veilig genoeg om geen anti virus programma's te hoeven draaien op de achtergrond. Dit is een belangrijk verschil aangezien deze vaak veel van uw computer vragen en deze langzamer maakt.
Oh, en de “blue screen of death” hoeft u nooit meer te zien.

http://www.ubuntustory.com/simplicity
Eenvoud

Ubuntu Linux is het meest eenvoudig te gebruiken besturingssysteem vandaag de dag. De meeste problemen van nieuwe Ubuntu gebruikers komen voort uit slechte gewoontes die voortkomen uit gewenning aan slechts een enkel besturingssysteem.
Trouwens, niet geavanceerde computer gebruikers ontwikkelen zelfs sneller computer vaardigheden bij het gebruik van Ubuntu Linux dan bij elk ander besturingssysteem. Als het niet gelooft ,stelt u dan eens voor hoe intuïtief het is om op de “start” knop te drukken als u uw computer af wilt sluiten?
Wanneer u het basis gebruik van het Ubuntu systeem machtig bent (dit zou niet meer dan een dag of twee moeten duren) zult u merken dat u uw werk sneller en comfortabeler kan doen als nooit tevoren. Dan zult u realiseren dat er zelfs veel meer is wat u kunt doen met uw systeem. U kunt comfortabel werken met de standaard instellingen, of u kunt uw computer configureren en naar uw hand zetten als nooit tevoren.

Als u nog niet besloten heeft, moet u weten dat Ubuntu vanaf CD kan draaien (geen noodzaak voor installatie). Met de laatste versie kunt u zelfs Ubuntu installeren en verwijderen als een normaal programma binnen Microsoft Windows, zonder noodzaak tot het aanmaken van partities, windows verwijderen etc. 

http://www.ubuntustory.com/appearance
uiterlijk

De nieuwste Linux versies hebben grafische gebruikers omgevingen die er niet alleen heel erg goed uitzien, ze zijn ook duidelijk, eenvoudig en makkelijk te gebruiken en te navigeren. U heeft de keuze tussen simpele en elegante thema's of juist extravagante. De keuze is aan u.
Er zijn geen limieten aan wat u kunt bereiken, en het mooiste is dat het simpel is. Kijkt u eens naar de video hieronder om te zien wat u kunt bereiken.

http://www.ubuntustory.com/stability
Stabiliteit

De meeste websites die u bezoekt op het internet draaien op Linux of andere system uit de Unix  familie. De hoofdzaak hiervoor is de stabiliteit. Nu kunt u diezelfde stabiliteit ervaren op uw persoonlijke computer met het downloaden en instaleren van Ubuntu Linux.

Als u moe bent van het regelmatig vastlopen en crashen van uw huidige besturingssysteem zou u Ubuntu zeker eens moeten proberen.
Zijn open architectuur garandeert dat het bijna 100% vrij is van systeem fouten, en als die er al zijn, worden deze vaak binnen een paar uren gerepareerd.

http://www.ubuntustory.com/freedom
Vrijheid

U kunt Ubuntu Linux gebruiken voor zowel persoonlijk als commercieel gebruik volledig vrij van enige vergoeding.
Maar er is meer betekenis aan vrijheid dan het niet te hoeven betalen voor uw software. Ubuntu linux komt geleverd met de complete bron code. Als u niet bekend met met geavanceerde computer termen, moet u de bron code zien als een recept voor het maken van software.
Waarschijnlijk gebruikt u op dit moment een besturingssysteem dat u geen toegang biedt tot de bron code. Er is geen manier om er achter te komen hoe uw systeem nu precies werkt, eigenlijk is er niemand behalve de leverancier die weet wat en hoe uw systeem nu eigenlijk precies functioneert.

Vrije toegang tot de bron code geeft u de mogelijkheid om te weten hoe uw software precies werkt, dit geeft u natuurlijk ook de mogelijkheid om elk gewenst deel van uw systeem aan te passen. Zelfs als u  zelf geen programmeur bent, zou u moeten weten dat er vele zijn die uw systeem systeem kosteloos zouden willen verbeteren als ze de mogelijkheid zouden hebben, Open Source maakt dit mogelijk. Dit is de hoofdreden voor de zeer snelle ontwikkeling  van het Ubuntu Linux systeem en de toenemende populariteit.

http://www.ubuntustory.com/security
Veiligheid
Virussen zijn minder een bedreiging voor Linux. Door de manier waarop een Linux systeem is ontworpen is het erg moeilijk voor een virus te werken als het doet in Windows. Ditzelfde geld ook spyware, malware etc. Het feit dat er zo goed als geen virussen voor Linux zijn gemaakt voegt toe aan een veilig gevoel. Zou het niet leuk zijn om de eindeloze stroom aan beveiligingslekken in Windows te bekijken met de wetenschap dat het u niets doet?
In feite hoeft u zich geen zorgen te maken over veiligheid, zolang als u uw systeem up-to-date houdt blijft dit 100% veilig. Geen noodzaak voor het installeren van extra firewalls, antivirus en antispyware programma's

http://www.ubuntustory.com/community
Gemeenschap

Linux is in een constante staat van ontwikkeling en verbetering door professionele en semi-profesionele ontwikkelaars die hun tijd en vaardigheden doneren aan diverse projecten. Hier komt bij dat het grootste gedeelte van het systeem en de beschikbare programma's Open Source zijn, dus als u wenst en de vaardigheden heeft kunt u elke gewenste functie toevoegen die u wenst. Linux biedt ook de mogelijkheid de levensduur van vele system te verlengen doordat het minder systeem bronnen gebruikt of nodig heeft en dat betekent dat het ook geweldig werkt op oudere machines.

Ondersteuning is makkelijk te vinden als u eens een keertje in problemen raakt. Naast de vele on-line forums, zowel onafhankelijk als door de distributeur ondersteunt, zijn er ook meer en meer professionele diensten leveranciers die ondersteunings contracten bieden voor Linux systemen. Goed om te hebben in een zakelijke omgeving. Ook meer en meer grote traditionele technologie namen zoals Dell, IBM, Novell, Sun en anderen bieden ondersteuning. Tot slot is er ook ondersteuning een beetje dichter bij huis, de meeste grote steden hebben Linux User Groups die hulp en advies kunnen bieden. Hulp en ondersteuning is ruimschoots beschikbaar en betekent dat u niet uren in de wacht hoeft te hangen om iemand in een call center te spreken te krijgen aan de andere kant van de wereld.



<<back
<<terug

Free download!
Gratis download

Learn more
Leer meer

Read all!
Lees alles!

Who is using Ubuntu?
Check out who and why is using Ubuntu Linux. Read the stories below.
Wie gebruiken er Ubuntu?
Kijk wie er Ubuntu Linux gebruiken en waarom. Lees de verhalen hieronder.

Share Your story
Please tell us why are You using Ubuntu. Share Your story!

Deel Uw verhaal
Vertel ons wie u bent en waarom u Ubuntu gebruikt. Deel Uw verhaal!

Your name
Uw naam

What do You do for living? (job title/occupation)
Wat doet u in uw dagelijks leven? (beroep/titel)

Write Your story
Schrijf uw verhaal

submit
toevoegen

more to follow????????? nope, i think thats it for language number 4, or did i miss something?

----------


## nightman

> DRAFT!!!!!!!! DUTCH!!!!!!!
> 
> more to follow!


Sweet! We will start putting it to the website as soon as You will finish.

BTW, if You will have enough time please translate minor details like text on buttons:

"Learn more", "Free Download!", "Read all!", "Submit"

Text in Form:

"Your name", "What do You do for living? (job title/occupation)", "Write Your story"

and "Loading images" and "Click for more"

and txt on "stories" page

"Ubuntu Users' Stories

Below you will find Ubuntu Stories submited by people all around the World. Most of them are in english, but we are also allowing other langauges. 

If you want to contribute add your own story, help us to make this page more popular by telling your friends, posting it on your blog, digging it (etc), or contact us at ubuntustory@centrologic.com if you are able to translate it to your native language."

Thank You!

----------


## songshu

maybe somebody should read through it once more. just in case i did some wonkely grammar somewhere in between.

i'm sure somebody can do language number 5

i go have a beer

----------


## nightman

> DRAFT!!!!!!!! DUTCH!!!!!!!
> 
> more to follow????????? nope, i think thats it for language number 4, or did i miss something?


Thank You so much  :Smile:  I'm working on putting Your translation into HTML. It will be online in feew hours.

If You visit Poland some time You will have the biggest beer You've ever drunk  :Wink: 

Best regards!

*UPDATE*

It's already online: www.ubuntustory.com/nl  :Smile:

----------


## atomkarinca

If there's an English draft I can translate it to Turkish.

----------


## songshu

> Thank You so much  I'm working on putting Your translation into HTML. It will be online in feew hours.
> 
> If You visit Poland some time You will have the biggest beer You've ever drunk 
> 
> Best regards!


more then welcome  :Wink: 

p.s.

i'l actually be in katowice next year to attend a friends wedding.

----------


## nightman

> If there's an English draft I can translate it to Turkish.


Yes there is. You can add /en/ after the www.ubuntustory.com address but it's better to check this website: http://ubuntustory.com/view/index.html - there's all txt on one page.

Good luck  :Smile:

----------


## nightman

> more then welcome 
> 
> p.s.
> 
> i'l actually be in katowice next year to attend a friends wedding.


It's actually the other part of Poland but don't worry we will figure out sth  :Smile:  Just let me know when You will be in Poland. 

Have a nice day.

----------


## atomkarinca

DRAFT! TÜRKÇE (TURKISH)!

Ubuntu Linux nedir?

Ubuntu Linux, Microsoft Windows ya da Mac OSX gibi bir işletim sistemidir, tek farkı tamamen ücretsiz ve Özgün Yazılım olmasıdır. Her türlü masaüstü, dizüstü bilgisayara ve Mac sistemlere kurulabilir. Dünyanın her köşesinden insan topluluğu tarafından geliştirildiği için herhangi bir şirkete ait değildir.

Evde, okulda veya işte kullanmanıza bağlı olmadan Ubuntu kelime işlemciden ve e-posta yazılımlarından web server ve programlama yazılımlarına birçok yazılımla donatılmıştır.

Ubuntu herhangi bir ücrete tabi değildir ve olmayacaktır. Herhangi bir lisans ücreti ödemezsiniz. Ubuntu'yu indirebilir, arkadaşlarınızla, ailenizle, okul ya da iş arkadaşlarınızla dilediğiniz gibi paylaşabilirsiniz.

Son Ubuntu sürümü 3 yıl boyunca güncellenmeye devam edecek ve size en iyi özgün yazılımları sağlayacak. Yüzlerce geliştirmeyle ve Firefox'un son sürümü gibi birçok üstün yazılımla, her geçen gün daha fazla kullanıcı Ubuntu'nun değerini anlamakta ve bu işletim sistemine geçmektedir.

Üretkenlik araçları: Ubuntu, Yahoo (TM) ya da Gmail (TM) gibi bütün sevdiğiniz web-tabanlı postalarla uyumludur. Ofis içinse, Evolution bütün takvim, irtibat ve tam donanımlı ofis posta yazılımı sunmaktadır. Pidgin IM ise sizi arkadaşlarınızla irtibatta tutup, istediğiniz IM servisiyle basitçe iletişebilmenizi sağlar.

Sörf: Mozilla Firefox (Beta 5) yüklü gelmektedir - bu ortam için test edilip sağlamlaştırılmıştır. Daha hızlı, daha güvenli ve Ubuntu için görsel olarak geliştirilmiştir.

Resimler: Fotoğraflarınızı fotoğraf makinenizden ya da telefonunuzdan F-Spot'a yükleyin ve düzenleyin, etiketleyin, paylaşın ve sıralayın ve sevdiğiniz sosyalleşme sitelerine yükleyin.

Müzik ve video: PSP, iPod ya da MP3 oynatıcınızı takın; arkadaşlarınızla çalma listelerinizi paylaşın; müzik sitelerinden Creative Commons lisanslı ürünleri alın, daha fazla canlı radyo dinleyin ve UPnP sayesinde daha fazla cihaz bağlayın.

Ofis uygulamaları: Kelime işleme, hesap çizelgeleri ve sunumlar Open Office yardımıyla yapılabilir. Ve şu anda piyasadaki diğer müseccel yazılımlarla da uyumludur. Büyük bir farkı vardır, ücretsizdir.

Ulaşılabilirlik: Ubuntu felsefesinin çekirdeği şudur; ekonomik ya da fiziksel şartları ne olursa olsun herkesin özgür ve eksiksiz bilgisayar deneyimine hakkı vardır inancı. Ubuntu bulabileceğiniz en ulaşılabilir işletim sistemlerinden biridir.


Back
Geri

Free Download!
Ücretsiz İndirin!

Learn More
Daha Fazla Öğrenin

Who is using Ubuntu?
Check out who and why is using Ubuntu Linux. Read the stories below.
Ubuntu'yu kimler kullanıyor?
Ubuntu Linux'u kimlerin niye kullandığına bakın. Aşağıdaki deneyimleri okuyun.

Read All!
Hepsini Oku!

Share Your Story
Kendi Deneyiminizi Paylaşın

Please tell us why are You using Ubuntu. Share Your story!
Lütfen bize Ubuntu'yu sizin niye kullandığınızı söyleyin. Deneyiminizi paylaşın!

Your name
İsminiz

What do You do for living? (job title/occupation)
Mesleğiniz nedir? (meslek/mevki)

Write Your story
Deneyiminizi yazın

submit
gönder

In english
Türkçe

Created by Centrologic team - ubuntustory@centrologic.com. About this website
Centrologic team tarafından hazırlanmıştır - ubuntustory@centrologic.com. Bu sayfa hakkında

Part of this page texts was reprinted from PCMech. Visit Ubuntu website.
Bu sayfadaki içeriğin bir kısmı PCMech'ten alınmıştır. Ubuntu sayfasına git.


http://www.ubuntustory.com/flexibility
Esneklik

Linux çok sayıda ve değişik türde cihazlarda çalışabilmektedir. Masaüstü bilgisayarlarda, dizüstü bilgisayarlarda, cep telefonlarında, yönlendiricilerde (router), fırınlarda, uçaklarda vs.

Linux size diğer işletim sistemlerinin hiçbir zaman veremeyeceği esnekliği sunuyor. Herhangi bir işlem için her zaman milyonlarca çözüm ve seçebileceğiniz birçok ücretsiz, özgün yazılım var. Diğer işletim sistemleri size yalnız bir kullanıcı arayüzü sunarken, Linux'ta birbirinden hızlı ve kullanışlı birçok arayüz arasından istediğinizi seçebilir, üstelik bunları da istediğiniz şekilde özelleştirebilirsiniz.

Yazılım yüklemek hiçbir zaman Linux'taki kadar kolay olmamıştı. İhtiyacınız olan yazılımların %99'unu işletim sisteminin içindeki kurulum araçlarıyla yapabilirsiniz. İstediğiniz yazılımı seçtiğinizde sistem sizin için yazlımı indirip, yükleyecektir.


http://www.ubuntustory.com/speed
Hız

Diğer işletim sistemlerini kullandığınızda, neredeyse her yeni sürümle birlikte yeni donanım almanız gerekmektedir. Linux'la ise sürümünüzü güncellediğinizde, sisteminizin aynı donanımla bir önceki sürümden daha da hızlı çalıştığını farkedeceksiniz. Pentium 100MhZ'lik sistemlerde bile en yeni Linux sürümlerini kullanabileceğinizi düşünün. Tabii ki eski makinelerde kullanıcı deneyimi daha sınırlı olacaktır, yine de çalışıyor!

Linux ve Microsoft Windows'daki oyunların/yazılımların karşılaştırmalı sistem gereksinimlerine bakarsanız, her zaman için Linux sürümlerinin daha az kaynak gerektirdiğini göreceksiniz.

Linux, sistemin gerisinde virüs koruma programı çalıştırmanızı gerektirmeyecek kadar güvenlidir. Virüs koruma yazılımları sistem kaynaklarını kullandıkları ve sistemi yavaşlattıkları için önemli bir fark oluştururlar.

Bu arada, bundan sonra mavi ekran görmemeye kendinizi alıştırsanız iyi edersiniz.


http://www.ubuntustory.com/simplicity
Kolaylık

Günümüzde kullanımı en kolay işletim sistemi Ubuntu Linux'tur. Ubuntu'yu ilk defa kullanan kullanıcıların çoğu problemi şimdiye kadar tek bir işletim sistemi kullanmış olmalarından kaynaklanmaktadır.

Ayrıca, ilk defa bilgisayar kullanmaya başlayanlarda Ubuntu Linux kullananların diğer işletim sistemlerini kullananlardan daha hızlı bir gelişim görülmektedir. Eğer inanmıyorsanız bilgisayarı kapatmak için "Başlat" düğmesine basmanız gerektiğini bir düşünün.

Ubuntu işletim sisteminin temel kullanımında ustalaştığınızda (ki bir-iki günden fazla almayacaktır) işlerinizi hiç olmadığı kadar kolay ve hızlı yapmaya başladığınızı farkedeceksiniz. Daha sonra sisteminizle yapabileceklerinizin çok daha fazla olduğunu göreceksiniz. Sistemle birlikte gelen kurulumla da çalışabilirsiniz ya da sisteminizi alışık olduğunuzdan çok daha ileri düzeyde yapılandırabilirsiniz.

Hala daha karar veremediyseniz, Ubuntu işletim sistemini doğrudan CD'den başlatabilirsiniz (kurulum gerektirmez). Son sürümle birlikte Ubuntu'yu Microsoft Windows işletim sisteminin içinden kurup kaldırabilirsiniz, disk bölümlemeye ya da Windows'u kaldırmaya gerek kalmadan.


http://www.ubuntustory.com/appearance
Görünüm

Linux'un yeni sürümleri görsel kullanıcı arayüzüne (GUI) sahiptir ve bunlar sadece güzel değil aynı zamanda sade, açık, anlaması ve kullanması kolaydır.

Yapabileceklerinizin sınırı yoktur ve en güzel yanı çok kolay olmasıdır. Neler yapabileceğinizi gösteren aşağıdaki videoya bir göz atın:


http://www.ubuntustory.com/stability
Sağlamlılık

Dolaştığınız birçok web sayfası Linux ya da Unix ailesinden başka bir sistem üzerine kurulmuştur. Bunun temel nedeni sağlamlılığıdır. Ubuntu Linux'u kurarak artık bu sağlamlılığı siz de masaüstü bilgisayarınızda yaşayabilirsiniz.

Kullanmakta olduğunuz işletim sisteminin sürekli kilitlenmesinden ve çökmesinden bıktıysanız Ubuntu'yu kesinlikle denemelisiniz.

Özgün yapısı, açıklardan %100 korunmuş olduğunun garantisidir ve bazı açıklar bulunsa bile saatler içinde kapatılmaktadır.


http://www.ubuntustory.com/freedom
Özgürlük

Ubuntu Linux'u hem kişisel hem de ticari amaçlarınız için ücretsiz olarak kullanabilirsiniz.

Özgürlük dediğimizde bu yazılımınız için ücret ödememekten daha fazlasını ifade etmektedir. Ubuntu Linux, kaynak koduyla birlikte dağıtılmaktadır. Eğer bilgisayar terimleriyle aranız yoksa, kaynak kodunu yemek tarifi olarak düşünebilirsiniz.

Büyük ihtimalle şu anda kullandığınız işletim sistemi size sistemin kaynak koduna ulaşmayı mümkün kılmamaktadır. Sisteminizin nasıl çalıştığını tam olarak bilmenize imkan yok, dahası üretici dışında kimse sisteminizin ne yaptığını ve nasıl yaptığını bilmiyor.

Kaynak kodunun açık olması sisteminizin nasıl çalıştığını tam olarak bilmenize imkan tanır, ayrıca sistemin istediğiniz kısmını değiştirebilmenizi sağlar. Programcı değilseniz bile, birçok programcının hiçbir ücret istemeden sisteminizi geliştirmek istediklerini bilmeniz yeter - Özgün Yazılım bunu mümkün kılıyor. Ubuntu Linux işletim sisteminin hızlı gelişmesinde ve artan rağbetin sebebi budur.


http://www.ubuntustory.com/security
Güvenlik

Linux için virüsler çok daha az tehdit arz eder. Linux'un yapısı virüslerin Windows'daki gibi kolayca etkinleşebilmesini engeller. Bu spyware, malware vs. için de geçerlidir. Şimdiye kadar Linux'ta çalışacak hiçbir virüsün yazılamamış olması da insanın içini rahatlatıcı bir nedendir. Windows'daki uçsuz bucaksız güvenlik açıklarını okuyup bunların sizi etkileyemeyecek olması hoş olmaz mı?

Temel olarak, güvenlik hakkında endişelenmenize gerek yok. Güncel bir sisteminiz olduğu sürece, sisteminiz %100 güvenlidir. Ayrıca virüs koruma programları, güvenlik duvarları vs. yüklemenize gerek yok.


http://www.ubuntustory.com/community
Topluluk

Linux, kendi zaman ve emeklerini çeşitli projelere harcayan profesyonel ve yarı-profesyonel geliştiriciler tarafından sürekli geliştirilmekte ve iyileştirilmektedir. Ayrıca, sistemin ve yazılımların büyük çoğunluğu açık kaynak kodludur, yani eğer değiştirmek için istek ve bilginiz varsa, istediğiniz özelliği ekleyebilirsiniz. Linux ayrıca daha az sistem kaynağına ihtiyaç duyduğu için kurulu olduğu sistemlerin daha uzun ömürlü olmasını sağlar, böylelikle eski sistemlerde de mükemmellikle çalışacaktır.

Kabul etmesi zor olsa da, sorunlarla karşılaştığınızda destek bulmanız çok kolaydır. Sistemten tarafından sağlanan ya da özgün forumların bolluğunun yanı sıra, Linux sistemleri için hizmet veren birçok üçüncü parti hizmet sağlayacısı da bulunmaktadır. Bilhassa şirket çevreleri ve ticari çevreler için çok önemlidir. Ayrıca Dell, IBM, Novell, Sun vs. gibi birçok teknolojide marka olmuş isimler tarafından da desteklenmektedir. Son olarak, hemen her şehirde size yardımda bulunabilecek Linux Kullanıcı Grupları bulunmaktadır. Yardım ve Destek VAR ve bu her zaman gezegenin diğer ucundaki call center çalışanıyla telefonda görüşebilmek için saatler boyunca beklemek demek değildir.


http://www.ubuntustory.com/info
Neden bu sayfayı yaptık?

Centrologic'teki çalışmalarımız sırasında ve evlerimizde hemen her zaman Ubuntu Linux kullanıyoruz. Bu sayfa sahip olduğumuz mükemmel yazılıma bir teşekkürdür. Teşekkür ederiz!

Eğer katkıda bulunmak istiyorsanız <link here>kendi deneyiminizi ekleyin</link here>, arkadaşlarınıza bu sayfadan bahsederek, blogunuza yazarak, digg yaparak vs. bu sayfayı daha popüler hale getirin, ya da kendi dilinize çevirebiliyorsanız bizimle ubuntustory@centrologic.com adresinden irtibata geçin.

Ayrıca sayfanızda buraya link veren banner bulundurmanızı teşvik ediyoruz.

----------


## nightman

> DRAFT! TÜRKÇE (TURKISH)!


Thank You! I wil try to put it online as soon as possible ( I hope today)  :Smile: 

Best Regards,
Karol

*UPDATE*

Turkish version is now online - www.ubuntustory.com/tr . If You have Your browser set to Turkish it will automatically change language version to Turkish.

So now we have 5 language versions: english, polish, spanish, dutch and turkish. Thank You!  :Smile: 

BTW Please add some stories to dutch and turkish versions so it will be visible on the home page and subpages (on stories list You will see all stories from all languages)

----------


## Marat89

Hi, 
ive started just now translating the website to german.
Hoping to be ready on this weekend...

Ps. I like your design of the page, yery clear on the eye :Smile:

----------


## atomkarinca

> Thank You! I wil try to put it online as soon as possible ( I hope today) 
> 
> Best Regards,
> Karol
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> Turkish version is now online - www.ubuntustory.com/tr . If You have Your browser set to Turkish it will automatically change language version to Turkish.
> 
> ...


No problem mate  :Smile:

----------


## nightman

> Hi, 
> ive started just now translating the website to german.
> Hoping to be ready on this weekend...
> 
> Ps. I like your design of the page, yery clear on the eye


That's fantastic  :Smile:  I will check this post for updates. Thanks!

----------


## Marat89

Hi, ive translated your Homepage into German  :Wink: 

What is Ubuntu Linux? Was ist Ubuntu Linux? 

Ubuntu Linux ist ein Betriebssystem wie Microsoft Windows oder Mac OsX, aber mit dem großen Unterschied, dass es völlig frei und Open Source ist. Es kann grundsätzlich auf  einem PC, Mac oder einem Notebook installiert werden. Es gehört keinem Unternehmen, weil es von einer weltweiten Community entwickelt wird.

Es ist egal, ob man Ubuntu zu Hause, in der Schule oder am Arbeitsplatz einsetzt, es beinhaltet alle Anwendungen, die man braucht, von Textverarbeitung und Email-Anwendung zu Server Software und Entwicklung Tools.

Ubuntu ist und wird immer kostenlos sein. Du brauchst keine Linzensgebühren bezahlen. Du kannst es downloaden, benutzen und mit deinen Freunden, Familie, Schule oder Unternehmen völlig kostenlos teilen.

Click for more info
Klicke für mehr Indormationen

Free Download
Freier Download

Back
Zurück

Learn More
Lerne mehr

Who is using Ubuntu?
Wer benutzt Ubuntu?

Check out who and why is using Ubuntu Linux. Read the stories below.
Findet heraus, wer und warum Ubuntu Linux benutzt. Lies die unten stehen Geschichten.

Flexibilität Flexibility
Linux arbeit auf einer hohen Anzahl verschiedener Hardware. Es kann auf Desktop PCs, Notebooks, Handys, Routern, Kühlschränken, Autos, Flugzeugen, etc. installiert werden.
Linux gibt dir eine hohe Flexibilität, die dir kein anderes Betriebssystem je bieten wird. Es gibt immer sehr viele verschiedene Lösungen für eine Aufgabe und viele frei erhältliche Software. Während in anderen populären Betriebssystemen nur eine Grafische Schnitstelle angeboten wird, kannst du in Linux zwischen vielen schnellen und anwendungsfreundlichen Desktop Umgebungen entscheiden und diese noch anpassen. Mit Linux ist die Installation von Software noch nie so einfach gewesen.  Du kannst 99% aller Software, die du brauchst, von einem System integriertem Installationsprogramm installieren. Einmal die Software ausgewählt, wird Linux es automatisch downloaden und installieren.



Speed Geschwindigkeit
Wenn man andere populäre Betriebssysteme einsetzt, muss man bei fast jedem Upgrade des Betriebssystems auch neue Hardware dazu kaufen, damit das System weiterhin stabil läuft. Bei Linux wirst du bei einem Upgrade des Systems bei gleicher Hardware noch eine Geschwindigkeitsschub merken. Stell dir vor, du kannst die neuesten Linux Distributionen auf einem langsamen Pentium 100Mhz betreiben. Natürlich ist die Geschwindigkeit nicht berauschend, aber es funktioniert!
Software für Linux braucht weniger Hardwareanforderungen als die gleiche Software unter Microsoft Windows. Linux ist so sicher, dass es keine Virenscanner braucht, was sehr resourcensparend ist. Außerdem gehören die Blue Screens von Windows der Vergangenheit an.

Simplicity Einfachheit
Ubuntu Linux ist das einfachste zu bedienende Betriebssystem, was heute erhältlich ist. Viele der Problem bei Ubuntu, die neue Anwender erfahren, stammen aus den schlechten Gewohnheiten, welches von einem Benutzen mit nur einem Betriebssystem kommt.

Appereance Aussehen
Die neusten Linux Distributionen haben GUI's, welche nicht nur sehr schön, sondern auch sauber, klar, leicht zu verstehen und zu navigieren sind. Du hast die Wahl zwischen einem einfachen, eleganten- oder Eye Candy Look. Du hast die Wahl.
Es sind keine Grenzen gesetzt, wie du dein Desktop gestaltest und das beste daran ist, dass es sehr einfach ist. Schau dir das Video an, um zu sehen, was alles so möglich ist.

Stability Stabilität

Die meisten Seiten im Internet sind auf die Server-Technologie von Linux basiert. Die Hauptursache ist dessen hohe Stabilität. Jetzt kannst du diese Stabilität auch auf deinem Desktop erleben, in dem du Ubuntu Linux herunterlädst und installierst.
Wenn du ständige Systemabstürze auf deinem aktuellen Betriebssystem satt hast, solltest du auf jeden Fall Ubuntu versuchen. Aufgrund der offen Architektur ist es 100% bugfrei, und wenn einige doch mal auftauchen sollten, werden sie binnen Stunden gefixt.


Freedom Freiheit
Du kannst Ubuntu Linux zu Hause und kommerziel benutzen, ohne etwas zu bezahlen. Aber es beinhaltet mehr Freiheit als die des kostenlosen Benutzens. Ubuntu Linux ist komplett Open Source.  Wahrscheinlich benutzt du gerade ein Betriebssystem, auf dessen Quellcode du kein Zugang hast. Du hast keine Chance zu erfahren, wie dein System genau funktioniert. Mit diesem Wissen bei Linux kann die Software ständig weiterentwickelt und verbessert werden. Das ist der Grund, warum Ubuntu Linux so beliebt geworden ist.

Security Sicherheit 
Schädlinge sind kein Thema bei Linux. Das Design von Linux lässt einem Virus, Maleware, Spyware etc.  keine Chance ins System einzudringen. Man braucht sich nicht um die Sicherheit kümmern, weil man durch das eingebaute Update-System 100% sicher ist.

Community Gemeinschaft
Linux befindet sich in einem ständigem Prozess der Entwicklung von professionelen- und Hobby- Entwicklern. Wenn du mal nicht weiter weißt, hast du die Auswahl zwischen Support in Foren und bei den Anbietern selbst. Es gibt sogar Unterstützung seitens Dell, IBM, Novell, Sun und anderen. Viele Städte haben auch Linux-Benutzer-Gruppen, die dir Hilfe und Rat geben.

----------


## atomkarinca

> Hi, ive translated your Homepage into German ...


When you click on "Learn More" there's more, you should translate those, too.

----------


## Marat89

Der aktuelle Ubuntu Release beinhaltet das Beste von Open Source zusammen mit einer Platform, das  3 Jahre lang Updates unterstützt. Mit hunderten Verbesserungen und mit der neuesten Firefox Version und anderen Anwendungen, finden immer mehr Menschen mit jedem Release zu Ubuntu.

Produktions Tools: Ubuntu unterstützt alle deine Lieblings Web basierten Mail Programme wie Yahoo(TM) oder Gmail (TM). Aber für das Büro unterstützt Evolution alle Kalendertypen, Kontakte und Emailfunktion. Pidigin verbindet dich jederzeit mit deinen Kollegen und Freunden.

Browsen: Ubuntu bietet Mozilla Firefox 3 (Beta 5) – getestet und stabilisiert für Ubuntu. Schneller, sicherer und an das Ubuntu Default Theme angepasst.

Fotos: Lade Fotos von deiner Digitalkamera oder deinem Handy auf F-Spot hoch und manage, tage, teile, sortiere sie und stelle sie zu beliebten Social Networking Seiten rein.

Musik und Video: Schließe deine PSP, iPod, MP3 Player an; teile deine Wiedergabelisten mit deinen Freunden; Kaufe Musik in Online Musik Geschäften, streame Live Radio Sender.

Büroanwendungen: Textverarbeitung, Tabellenkalkulation und Präsentation, all das kann Open Office und das im Gegensatz zu MS Office kostenlos. Alle deine Dokumente von Open Office sind mit Microsoft Office untereinander benutzbar. Der 

Barrierefreiheit:  Kern der Ubuntu Philosophie ist der Glaube an das Benutzen von Computern  durch alle Menschen. Der Zugang sollte frei und komplett unabhängig von ekonomischen oder gesundheitlichen Problemen sein. Ubuntu hat eine sehr hohe Barrierefreiheit.



Now its finished :Smile:

----------


## nightman

> Now its finished


Thank You very much  :Smile:  I will put it online as soon as I will back from a long weekend and will have my computer - around tuesday.

Thank You once again for help, regards!

----------


## eFFeeMMe

Nice idea. I'll try to provide an Italian translation soon  :Wink:

----------


## sanderella

That website is really beautiful. Thank you all you artists and translators. :KDE Star:

----------


## eFFeeMMe

Well, this took a long hour, but I'm done  :Smile: 

What is Ubuntu Linux? Cos'è Ubuntu Linux?

Ubuntu Linux è un sistema operativo, come Microsoft Windows o Mac OS X, ma differisce enormemente da questi ultimi nell' essere totalmente libero e open source. Può essere installato su praticamente qualunque PC, Mac, o portatile. Non è posseduto da nessuna compagnia, in quanto è sviluppato da una comunità di persone in tutto il mondo.

Che tu lo usi a casa, a scuola o al lavoro, Ubuntu contiene tutte le applicazioni di cui potrai mai aver bisogno, da quelle per scrivere testi o gestire email, fino agli strumenti di programmazione e il software necessario ai web server.

Ubuntu è e sarà sempre privo di prezzo. Non devi pagare nessuna licenza. Puoi scaricare, usare e condividere Ubuntu con I tuoi amici, famiglia, scuola o colleghi assolutamente gratis.

L' ultima release di Ubuntu porta il meglio dell' open source insieme su una piattaforma longeva, che riceverà 3 anni di supporto gratuito. Con centinaia di miglioramenti e l' aggiunta dell' ultima versione di Firefox fra le altre eccellenti applicazioni, più e più utenti comprendono perché sempre più persone scelgono Ubuntu ad ogni sua release.

Strumenti di produttività: Ubuntu supporta tutti i tuoi programmi di posta elettronica online come Yahoo(TM) o Gmail(TM). Ma per l' ufficio, Evolution fornisce tutti gli strumenti di cui tu possa aver bisogno: agenda, rubricha, supporto completo alle mail d' ufficio...

Navigazione: è preinstallato Mozilla Firefox(Beta 5) – testato e stabilizzato per una piattaforma. Veloce, sicuro, e ben integrato con Ubuntu.

Foto: Carica dalla tua fotocamera o telefono a F-Spot e gestisci, tagga, condividi e ordina le tue foto, che potrai facilmente inserire nei tuoi siti di social networking preferiti.

Musica e video: Inserisci la tua PSP, il tuo iPod o un qualsiasi lettore MP3; condividi le playlist con gli amici; compra nei negozi di musica online a licenza creative commons, ascolta in streaming la radio e sfrutta ancora altri gadget con UpnP.

Applicazioni d' ufficio: Scrittura, fogli di calcolo e presentazioni possono essere prodotte in Open Office. Funzioneranno inoltre negli applicativi d' ufficio proprietari... La grande differenza è che sono liberi.

Accessibilità: Al centro della filosofia d' Ubuntu è la consapevolezza che l' informatica è per tutti e l' accesso ad essa dovrebbe essere gratis e completo qualunque sia la tua condizione economica o fisica. Ubuntu è uno dei sistemi operativi per desktop più accessibili.

Free Download!
Scarica Gratis!

Learn more
Altre informazioni

Back
Indietro

Who is using Ubuntu?
Chi usa Ubuntu?
Dai un' occhiata a chi usa Ubuntu e perché lo usa. Leggi le storie qui sotto.

Flexibility: Flessibilità
Linux funziona su un gran numero di oggetti. Potete trovarlo installato su PC desktop, portatili, telefoni cellulari, router, ma anche frigoriferi, macchine, aerei...

Linux ti dà un livello di flessibilità che nessun altro sistema operativo è capace di offrire. Ci sono vari modi di eseguire le stesse cose, e grandi quantità di software libero da scegliere, scaricare, e utilizzare. Mentre gli altri sistemi operativi ti offrono solo un' interfaccia grafica, in Linux puoi scegliere fra molti ambienti desktop veloci ed intuitivi, e ciò nonostante poterli personalizzare tutti.

Con Linux, installare programmi non è mai stato più facile. Potrai installare praticamente il 99% di qualunque software ti serva da un unico installer integrato nel sistema. Una volta che avrai selezionato il software che vuoi installare l' installer si prenderà cura di scaricarlo, installarlo, e configurarlo per il tuo sistema.

Speed: Velocità
Con altri popolari venditori di sistemi operativi avrai probabilmente bisogno di comprare nuovi computer ogni volta che passi alla nuova versione del sistema. Con Linux, quando aggiorni il tuo sistema, potrai invece aspettarti con una certa sicurezza che esso lavorerà ancora più velocemente della versione precedente sullo stesso computer. Immagina di poter utilizzare i più recenti sistemi Linux su macchine lente quanto un Pentium a soli 100MhZ. L' esperienza risulterà probabilmente più lenta, ma il sistema funzionerà!

Se dai un' occhiata ai requisiti per il software o i giochi che sono rilasciati simultaneamente per Linux e Microsoft Windows, vedrai che le versioni per Linux necessiteranno sempre di meno risorse per far funzionare le stesse applicazioni.

Linux è sufficientemente sicuro da non necessitare di software antivirus in esecuzione invisibile. Questa è una differenza sensibile, in quanto spesso il software di scanning antivirus consuma una grande quantità delle risorse del vostro computer, rallentandolo.

Ah... E aspettatevi di non vedere mai più alcuna schermata blu...

Simplicity: Semplicità
Ubuntu Linux è il sistema operativo più semplice da usare al giorno d' oggi. La maggior parte dei problemi di coloro che utilizzano per la prima volta Ubuntu derivano dalle abitudini che derivano dall' aver sempre utilizzato un altro sistema operativo.

E' un dato di fatto che utenti non avanzati apprendono capacità informatiche su Ubuntu Linux più velocemente che su qualsiasi altro sistema operativo. Se non ci credi, hai mai pensato a quanto sia poco intuitivo premere il bottone “Start” quando vuoi in realtà chiudere il computer?

Una volta che avrai appreso come sfruttare le funzioni di base di Ubuntu(cosa che non richiederà più di un giorno o due) noterai che potrai svolgere il tuo lavoro più velocemente e confortevolmente di prima. Dopodiché realizzerai che le possibilità del tuo sistema sono tantissime. Puoi lavorare confortevolmente coi settaggi predefiniti, o puoi configurare il tuo computer per adeguarsi alle tue esigenze a un livello incredibile.

Se sei ancora indeciso, sappi che puoi eseguire il sistema operativo Ubuntu direttamente da CD(senza alcun bisogno di installarlo definitivamente). A partire dall' ultima versione puoi addirittura installare e disinstallare Ubuntu come un normale programma nel tuo Microsoft Windows, senza bisogno di preoccuparsi di creare partizioni, rimuovere o meno Windows, etc.

Appearance: Estetica
Le nuove versioni di Linux hanno interfacce grafiche(dette GUI) che non sono solo molto gradevoli, ma anche pulite, chiare, facili da capire e navigare. Sta a te la scelta fra spartana eleganza o spettacolare dettaglio. Tutto dipende da ciò che scegli.

Non c'è limite a ciò che puoi raggiungere, e la cosa più interessante è che è davvero semplice. Dai un' occhiata al video qui sotto che ti mostrerà cosa puoi ottenere:

Stability: Stabilità
La maggior parte dei website che visiti ogni giorno navigando in Internet sono hostati su piattaforme Linux e altri sistemi della famiglia Unix. La ragione per tutto questo è la loro stabilità. Ora, puoi sperimentare questa stessa stabilità sul tuo desktop PC scaridanto e installando Ubuntu Linux.

Se sei stanco di frequenti bloccaggi e crash del tuo sistema operativo attuale dovresti decisamente provare Ubuntu.

La sua architettura aperta garantisce una quasi totale assenza di bug, e anche nel caso in cui vengano riscontrati verranno patchati in una questione di poche ore.

Freedom: Libertà
Puoi usare Ubuntu Linux per utilizzo domestico o commerciale completamente gratis.

Ma ci sono più aspetti della libertà di Ubuntu che quello del mero prezzo. Di Ubuntu è disponibile l' intero codice sorgente(source code). Se non hai familiarità con l' informatica avanzata, pensa al sorgente come a una ricetta.

Probabilmente in questo momento stai utilizzando un sistema operativo a cui non hai accesso al codice sorgente. Non hai nessun modo di sapere come il tuo sistema funziona, in verità nessuno a parte il produttore sa come e cosa faccia il tuo sistema.

Un accesso aperto al codice sorgente ti dà la possibilità di sapere esattamente come funziona il tuo software, ti dà inoltre la possibilità di modificare ogni parte del sistema. Se anche non sei un programmatore, sappi che ci sono molti di loro che migliorerebbero il tuo sistema operativo senza alcuna spesa se solo potessero – l' Open Source rende ciò possibile. E' questa la principale ragione per il rapido sviluppo del sistema operativo Ubuntu e della sua crescente popolarità.

Security: Sicurezza
I virus sono una minaccia debole su Linux. Il modo stesso in cui è progettato un sistema Linux rende terribilmente difficile per un virus funzionare nel modo in cui fa in Windows. Ciò si applica anche agli spyware, al malware, etc. Il fatto che quasi nessun virus sia scritto per Linux dà anche un certo senso di sicurezza. Non sarebbe simpatico leggere il flusso costante e infinito di falle di sicurezza di Windows e sapere che non si applica a te in nessun modo?

In pratica, non devi preoccuparti della sicurezza. Fintanto che hai un sistema aggiornato, è sicuro al 100%. Nessuna necessità di installare firewall aggiuntivi, antivirus, antispyware, o software del genere.

Community: Comunità
Linux è in uno stato costante di sviluppo e miglioramento grazie a sviluppatori professionali e semi-professionali che donano il loro tempo e capacità ai vari progetti. Inoltre, la maggior parte del sistema e delle applicazioni disponibili sono del tutto Open Source, quindi se lo desideri e ne hai le capacità, potresti aggiungere tu stesso qualsiasi feature tu voglia. Linux ha anche l' abilità di allungare la vita di molti sistemi in quanto il suo basso consumo di risorse di sistema significa che funzionerà bene su vecchi computer.

Per quanto sia difficile accettarlo, puoi facilmente ottenere supporto quando sei in difficoltà. In aggiunta alla massa di forum online, sia indipendenti sia quelli gestiti dal distributore della versione di Linux, ci sono anche molti service provider di terze parti disposti a offrire supporto sotto contratto per i sistemi Linux, cosa utile da avere in un ambiente corporativo/business. C'è inoltre supporto offerto da più e più grandi nomi della tecnologia come Dell, IBM, Novell e Sun, fra gli altri. E per finire, per un supporto più vicino a casa, la maggior parte delle grandi città hanno dei gruppi d' utenti Linux che possono offrire aiuto e consigli. Il supporto E' disponibile e non vuol dire spendere ore al telefono in attesa che risponda qualcuno in un call center dall' altro lato del pianeta.

----------


## nightman

> Well, this took a long hour, but I'm done


Fantastic! I will add German and Italian translation as soon as possible, thank You  :Smile: 


*UPDATE*

Hi, German and Italian version of Ubuntu Story is online. Thank You for help, You're the best  :Smile: 

Best regards,
Karol.

----------


## Marat89

hi, wow that was  my first translation work for an ubuntu project. Im very happy, to give something back. :Guitar: 

any chance to see my name in a credit like page ...?, would be fine

----------


## yousufinternet

i would like to translate the site to arabic !! 
should i post translations here or what?

----------


## yousufinternet

what is ubuntu linux?
ما هو أوبونتو؟ 
أوبونتو لينوكس هو نظام تشغيل، شبيه بنظام ميكروسفت وندوز أو نظام الماك العاشر، لكن مع الفارق الكبير بأنه مجاني و مفتوح المصدر تماما. و يمكنك تنزيله ببساطه على حاسب شخصي سواء كان بي سي أو ماك، أو جهاز محمول. و هو ليس مملوك من قبل أي شركه، حيث يتم تطويره من قبل مجتمع من الناس من جميع أنحاء العالم. 
سواءا كنت تستخدمه في المنزل، في المدرسه أو حتى في العمل أوبونتو يتضمن كل البرامج اللتي تحتاجها، من معالج النصوص و برامج إدارة البريد، إلى برامج إدارة خوادم الويب، و أدوات البرمجه. 
أوبونتو سيبقى دائما بلا مقابل. ليس عليك دفع أية أجور ترخيص. يمكنك تحميل، إستخدام و مشاركة أوبونتو مع أصدقائك، عائلتك، في المدرسه أو إستخدامه في شركتك بلا مقابل إطلاقا. 

أخر إصداره من أوبونتو تجلب لك أفضل البرامج المفتوحة المصدر مع بعضها البعض على نظام سيبقى لمدة 3 سنوات مع التحديثات المجانيه. مع المئات من التحسينات و إضافة أحدث نسخة من متصفح الثعلب الناري firefox و باقي البرامج الرائعه، رويدا رويدا بدأ الناس يدركون لماذا يزداد ينتقل الناس إلى أوبونتو مع كل إصداره جديده. 

productivity tools
أدوات الإنتاج: 

يدعم أوبونتو كل خدمات البريد على الويب المحببه لديك، مثل ياهوو أو جيميل. لكن للمكتب، فإفليوشن Evolution يوفر لك التقويم، الأشخاص و برنامج إدارة بريد بكامل القدرات معد للمكتب. كما يمكّنك برنامج Pidgin من البقاء علي إتصال بأصدقائك و يعمل مع خدمة المحادثة الفورية لديك ببساطه و سهوله.

Browsing
تصفح الويب: 
يتضمن أوبونتو برنامج الثعلب الناري FireFox النسخه التجريبيه الخامسه، مجربه و معدله لتعمل بإستقرار كامل على أوبونتو. أسرع، و أكثر أمانا و بتكامل مع شكل أوبونتو.

photos
الصور:
قم بإستيراد الصور من كاميرتك أو من هاتفك إلى F-spot و قم بتنظيم هذه الصور، تصنيفها، و مشاركتها مع أصداقئك على موقع مشاركة الصور الذي تفضله. 

Music and video
الصوتيات و الفيديو : 
قم بتوصيل جهاز PSP، iPod، و مشغل أم بي ثري MP3 الخاص بك و قم بمشاركة قوائم التشغيل الموجوده لديك مع أصدقائك، و قم بشراء الأغاني من المتاجر على الويب، قم بالإستماع إلى محطات الراديو و قم بتوصيل عدد أكبر من الأجهزة مع UPnP . 

Office applications
الحزمه المكتبيه : 
معالجة النصوص، الجداول الإلكترونيه و عروض الشرائح يمكنك تنفيذها من خلال الأوفيس المفتوح OpenOffice. الذي يتوافق بشكل كامل مع الحزم المكتبيه الأخرى في الأنظمه الأخرى، الفرق الوحيد طبعا أنه مجاني! 

Accessibility
الإتاحه : 
محور فلسفة أوبونتو هو أن الحاسوب يجب أن يكون متوفرا للجميع و يجب أن يكون مجانا بغض النظر عن حالتك الإقتصاديه أو الجسديه. و أوبونتو هو من أكثر أنظمة التشغيل المتاحه للناس. 

Free Download
حمله مجانا 

learn more
للمزيد من المعلومات 


this must be in an rtl tag, to show in a right way 

<div text-align=right style=" direction : rtl">
</div>

----------


## yousufinternet

Flexibility 
المرونه 
يعمل اللينكس على عدد كبير و أنواع مختلفه من الأجهزه. فيمكنك تنزيله على أجهزة الحاسوب المكتبيه، المحموله، الهواتف الخليويه، المودمات، الثلاجات السيارات، الطائرات، .. إلخ. 

سيمنحك اللينكس درجه من المرونه لن يتمكن أي نظام تشغيل أخر من توفيرها. و سيكون هناك دائما الملايين من الحلول لنفس المهمة، و الأطنان من البرامج المجانيه لتختار منها. بينما توفر لك أنظمة التشغيل الأخرى واجهة رسوميه واحدة فقط، في اللينكس يمكنك الإختيار بين العديد من البيئات المكتبيه السريعه و العمليه، و كذلك يمكنك تخصيص كل واحد منها كذلك. 

مع اللينكس، تنصيب البرامج لم يكن بهذه السهوله. و ستقوم بتنزيل 99% من البرامج التي تحتاجها من برنامج تنصيب واحد متكامل مع النظام. بعدما تختار ما يعجبك من البرامج لتنصيبها، سيتم تحميلها ثم تنصيبها و إعدادها لك. 


Speed
السرعه 
مع أنظمة التشغيل الشائعه الأخرى، ستحتاج تقريبا لتحديث عتاد جهازك في كل مره يصدر فيها إصدار جديد للنظام. أما في اللينكس، فعندما تقوم بترقية نظامك، عليك أن تتوقع أنه سيعمل بكفاءة و أداء أفضل من النسخ السابقه على نفس العتاد. تخيل أنه بإمكانك إستخدام أحدث نسخ اللينكس على أجهزة بسرعة 100 ميجا هيرتز فقط. بالتأكيد سيكون النظام أقل أداءاً لكنه يعمل! 

لو أخذت نظره على متطلبات البرامج التي تصدر في نفس الوقت لكل من اللينكس و الويندوز، لرأيت أن نسخ اللينكس دائما تستلزم متطلبات أقل لتشغيل نفس البرنامج. 

اللينكس أمن بشكل كافي بحيث أنه لا يتطلب برنامج مضاد للفايروسات يعمل في الخلفيه، و يستهلك الكثير من موارد الجهاز. 

أه، يجب أن تستعد كذلك لعدم مشاهدة الشاشة الزرقاء بعد الأن. 


Simplicity
البساطه 
لينكس أوبونتو يعد من أبسط أنظمة التشغيل المتوفرة في هذه الأيام. معظم مشاكل أوبونتو التي يعاني منها مستخدمي أوبونتو لأول مره هي بسبب إعتيادهم على نظام تشغيل واحد فقط طول مدة حياتهم. 

في الواقع، لوحظ أن مستخدمي الحاسب العاديين أتقنوا إستعمال الحاسب بإستعمال أوبونتو أسرع من أي نظام تشغيل أخر.  و إذا كنت لا تصدق هذا تخيل بساطة النقر على زر "إبدأ" لإطفاء الجهاز؟ 

بعد أن تجد نفسك قد أتقنت إستخدام أوبونتو (لن يتطلب هذا أكثر من يوم أو إثنين ) ستلاحظ أنه بإمكانك إنجاز أعمالك بشكل أسرع و براحه أكثر من أي وقت سبق. ثم ستكتشف أنه بإمكانك إنجاز أمور أكثر مع نظامك. يمكنك العمل براحه مع الخيارات الإفتراضيه، أو يمكنك تخصيص حابتك لتناسب متطلباتك لدرجه لم تكن متوفره إطلاقا. 

إذا لم تقرر بعد، فعليك أن تعرف أنه بإمكانك تشغيل نظام أوبونتو مباشرة من القرص المدمج (بدون الحاجه للتنصيب). و منذ الإصدار الجديد أصبح بإمكانك تنصيب و إزالة أوبونتو كما تفعل مع أي برنامج أخر في الويندوز، بدون الحاجه لصنع أقسام، إزالة الويندوز ... إلخ.


freedom
الحريه 
يمكنك إستخدام أوبونتو في المنزل أو لأغراض تجارية بدون أي مقابل. 
لكن هناك المزيد من الحريه غير عدم الدفع من أجل البرمجيات. يأتي أوبونتو مع شفره كامله. إذا لم تكن متقدما في التعامل مع الحاسب فيمكنك إعتبار الشيفره المصدريه كوصفه. 
من المرجح أنك تستخدم نظام لا يسمح لك بالإطلاع على الشيفره المصدريه. ليست هناك طريقه لتعرف كيف يعمل نظامك تماما، و كيف و ماذا يقوم هذا النظام بعمله. 
القدره على الإطلاع على الشيفره المصدريه يمنجك القره على معرفة كيف تعمل برامج، كما يمنحك القدره على تعديل أي جزء من النظام. حتى لو لم تكن مبرمجا، فعليك أن تعرف أن هناك الكثيرين ممن قد يطورن نظامك بدون أي مقابل إذا كان هذا خيارهم - المصدر المفتوح جعل هذا ممكنا. هذا هو السبب الرئيسي للتطور السريع لنظام أوبونتو لينكس و شعبيتها المتزايده. 

Security
الأمان 
نادرا ما تسمع عن فايروسات على اللينكس. الطريقه التي صمم بها اللينكس تجعل من الصعب على الفايروس أن يعمل كما يعمل على الويندوز. و هذا الكلام يشمل برامج التجسس ، البرامج المزعجه ... إلخ. حقيقة عدم وجود فايروسات للينكس تضيف شعورا أجمل بالدفئ و الأمان. أليس من الرائع أن تقرأ عن دفق ثغرات الويندوز الذي لا ينتهي و تعرف أنها لا تشملك؟ 
ببساطه لا داعي أن تقلق على أمان جهازك. مادمت تمتلك جهازا محدث بإستمرار، إنه أمن 100%. لا داعي لتنصيب جدران ناريه، مضادات للفايروسات، مضادات برامج التجسس ... إلخ. 

Community 
المجتمع 
اللينكس في حالة تطور دائم من قبل المطورين المحترفين و شبه المحترفين الذين يضحون بوقتهم و مهاراتهم من أجل المشاريع المختلفه. بالإضافه لما سبق، النظام ككل و البرامج المتوفره لها مفتوحة المصدر، مما يسمح لك بإضافة أي ميزة ترغب بها. كما أن للينكس القدره على إطالة عمر جهازك نظرا لأنه لا يتطلب قدرات عاليه. 
رغم صعوبة تقبل هذا، لكنك تستطيع أن تحصل على المساعده عندما تحتاجها. فبالإضافة إلى كثرة المنتديات على شبكة الويب، سواءا المستقله أو التي يوفرها مزود التوزيعه، فهناك المزيد و المزيد من موفري خدمات الدعم لأنظمة اللينكس. التي من الجيد أن تحصل عليها في البيئات التجاريه و بيئة الشركات. هناك زيضا خدمات موفره من قبل أسماد مشهوره في عالم التكنولوجيا مثل ديل، أي بي أم، نوفل، سن و غيرهم. و أخيرها لتحصل على مساعده أقرب إلى بيتك، فإن معظم المدن الرئيسيه يوجد فيها مجموعات مستخدمي اللينكس التي يمكنها أن توفر المساعده و النصيحة. الدعم و المساعده متوفره و لا تقتضي أن تنتظر ساعات لتكلم شخصا في مركز مكالمات من الجزء الثاني من العالم.


who is using ubuntu? 
من يستخدم أوبونتو؟ 

Check out who and why is using Ubuntu Linux. Read the stories below.
إقرأ من و لما يستخدم أوبونتو. إقرأ القصص في الأسفل 

Share your story 
شاركنا بقصتك 

Please tell us why are You using Ubuntu. Share Your story!
رجاءا أخبرنا لماذا تستخدم أوبونتو. شاركنا بقصتك! 

your name
إسمك

What do You do for living? (job title/occupation)
ماذا تعمل لتعيش ( وظيفتك\موقعك) 

write your story 
أكتب قصتك

Read All!
إقرأها جميعا!

Submit
أرسل

----------


## nightman

> any chance to see my name in a credit like page ...?


Ok, just give me Your details please and I will put it into website.

Regards,
Karol

----------


## nightman

> i would like to translate the site to arabic !!


Nice, thank You  :Smile: 




> should i post translations here or what?


Yes, post it here please.

BTW, You can EDIT Your previous post and add another part of translation into it. Other way You will make 5 or more post with translation. I dont mind but I think it would be easier for You  :Smile:

----------


## oninjao

nice site man

----------


## yousufinternet

updated my translation 
do i need to translate the stories also ??

----------


## atomkarinca

> updated my translation 
> do i need to translate the stories also ??


I guess visitors will do that for you  :Smile:

----------


## nightman

> updated my translation 
> do i need to translate the stories also ??


No, leave the stories but if You can please translate the rest of subpages.

There's missing: Appearence and Stability. Could You translate it as well?

Thank You  :Smile: 

Best regards,
Karol

----------


## yousufinternet

Appearance
المظهر 
أحدث نسخ اللينكس تحتوي على واجهات رسوميه ليست فقط جميله جدا، بل هي نظيفه، و سهلة الفهم و التصفح. و يمكنك الإختيار بين البسيط جدا و المظهر المدهش. كل هذا يعتمد على إختياراتك. 

ليس هناك حد لما يمكنك تحقيقه، و أفضل جزء أن هذا بسيط جدا. أنظر إلى الفيديو في الأسفل لتعرف ما يمكنك تحقيقه


stability
الإستقراريه 
معظم المواقع التي تزورها بينما تتصفح الإنترنت يتم إستضافتها على نظام اللينكس و باقي عائلة اليونكس. و السبب الرئيسي لهذا هو الإستقراريه. الأن، يمكنك تجربة هذه الإستقراريه على على جهازك المكتبي عن طريق تنزيل و تنصيب أوبونتو. 

إذا شعرت بالملل و التعب من توقف البرامج الفجائي عن العمل عليك حتما تجربة أوبونتو. 

بنية أوبونتو المفتوحة المصدر التي تقريبا خالية من الأخطاء البرمجيه بنسبة ١٠٠٪، و حتى لو حصلت بعض الأخطاء، سيتم إصلاحها خلال ساعات. 

sorry i forgot to copy them  :Capital Razz:

----------


## yousufinternet

Appearance
المظهر 
أحدث نسخ اللينكس تحتوي على واجهات رسوميه ليست فقط جميله جدا، بل هي نظيفه، و سهلة الفهم و التصفح. و يمكنك الإختيار بين البسيط جدا و المظهر المدهش. كل هذا يعتمد على إختياراتك. 

ليس هناك حد لما يمكنك تحقيقه، و أفضل جزء أن هذا بسيط جدا. أنظر إلى الفيديو في الأسفل لتعرف ما يمكنك تحقيقه


stability
الإستقراريه 
معظم المواقع التي تزورها بينما تتصفح الإنترنت يتم إستضافتها على نظام اللينكس و باقي عائلة اليونكس. و السبب الرئيسي لهذا هو الإستقراريه. الأن، يمكنك تجربة هذه الإستقراريه على على جهازك المكتبي عن طريق تنزيل و تنصيب أوبونتو. 

إذا شعرت بالملل و التعب من توقف البرامج الفجائي عن العمل عليك حتما تجربة أوبونتو. 

بنية أوبونتو المفتوحة المصدر التي تقريبا خالية من الأخطاء البرمجيه بنسبة ١٠٠٪، و حتى لو حصلت بعض الأخطاء، سيتم إصلاحها خلال ساعات. 

sorry i forgot to copy them  :Capital Razz:

----------


## nightman

> sorry i forgot to copy them


Thanks, I will put it online today  :Smile:

----------


## yousufinternet

that would be nice 
i am waiting  :Very Happy:

----------


## nightman

Just to let You know - Ubuntu Story is finally translated to Arabic (great response from people speaking this language BTW) so now we have 8 languages  :Smile: 

Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## BlackDragonBE

Hi, I noticed on the site it says "In Dutch" and "In Arabic" while the other languages are written in their native language, for Dutch it should be "Nederlands", I dunno about Arabic, I don't speak it.

Cheers

----------


## yousufinternet

in arabic it's 
بالعربي 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## nightman

> Hi, I noticed on the site it says "In Dutch" and "In Arabic"
> Cheers


Thanks, You're absolutely right! I'm changing it now.

Regards!

*UPDATE*

Done  :Smile:  Thanks again guys!

----------


## durand

> That website is really beautiful. Thank you all you artists and translators.


+1 to that! It looks very nice  :Smile: 

On the Simplicity page for english, I think you should change *inadvanced* to *novice*. Inadvanced isn't a proper word, I don't think.

----------


## nightman

> On the Simplicity page for english, I think you should change *inadvanced* to *novice*. Inadvanced isn't a proper word, I don't think.


Changed, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## durand

Couldn't find any other problems with it. That site is awesome  :Very Happy:  Good work!

----------

